# Icon-Basteln für Anfänger



## KruemelII (21. November 2008)

Hi Leutz,

ich google jetzt schon seit 2 Tagen nach einem Tut zum Erstellen von Icons, das weder etwas mit Icon-Software zu tun hat oder in Englisch ist oder für Profis ist.

Klartext, ich muss ein Icon erstellen. Meine Kollegen: "Schön soll es sein und ein bisschen wie Windows und Transparenz und 3D und Glanz und pipapo..." Und ich habe noch nie etwas Ähnliches gemacht. Ich habe also nicht mal Basiswissen in der Richtung. :-(
Ihr versteht mein Dilemma? Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?  Kennt jemand eine entsprechende Anleitung?


----------



## ink (21. November 2008)

Moin
Unsere Suchfunktion ist toll:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/316469-icon-erstellen.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/294013-wie-macht-man-diesen-button.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/184900-wie-macht-man-einen-glasbutton.html

usw

Stichwort: Glasbutton, Aquabutton; dürfte google auch noch genug ausspucken.

mfg


----------



## KruemelII (21. November 2008)

Danke, für die Grafik habe ich was gefunden. Aber wie sieht es mit dem "Drumherum" aus? Bastel ich mir erst ein großes Bild und setze die Bildgröße herab? (Soll ja nicht so gut sein, wie ich beim googeln gelesen habe.) Oder muss ich wirklich mit Pixeln arbeiten? Was ja scheußlich umständlich wäre. 
Der berühmte schwierige Anfang fehlt mir also irgendwie noch.


----------

